# Is there anything different about a Korean poodle verus one from Canada



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

mandy1010 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would love to hear anyone insight on whether there is a credible difference between poodles that are from Korea vs Canada/America. I have heard from a few people that poodles from Korea have shorter snouts, teddy bear looks and smaller legs etc, i don't really know if there is actually any truth to these claims as its hard for me to figure out. if anyone knows that would be great i would appreciate it the insight and input.
> 
> - thank you to everyone in this group, i love reading everyone advice and opinions been a huge help in finding a puppy.


Plenty of American poodles also have short snouts and legs. But they are all backyard bred. It is possible there are more of these byb poodles in Korea and fewer breeding to FCI standard. But the standard should be the same. I think dogs in Asian style grooms just look like they have different facial proportions because of the groom as well. A shaved face always looks longer.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Raindrops is right about the different grooming styles prevalent in Korea and Japan. They tend to go with the more Teddy bear look. You can check them out on youtube - they are very impressive. Check out Sawol the SPOO (Korean language with English subtitles). I'd be very cautious about purchasing a dog from Korea unless you can visit/verify the breeder. Pet ownership has exploded in Korea over the last 10 years, especially in purebred dogs. There are a lot of unscrupulous breeders out to make a quick buck. That's not to say there aren't quality breeders there, as I'm sure there are. The Korean government has begun cracking down on operations like this as well irresponsible owners. There's a huge rescue movement in Korea because of all the problems. You may be able to find a wonderful rescue if you like. My wife is from Korea and we visit often. There are several Dog training and rescue related shows on Korean TV - like Trainer Kang (the Korea Caesar Milan). Good luck finding your pup.


----------



## mandy1010 (Feb 13, 2021)

T


Happy'sDad said:


> Raindrops is right about the different grooming styles prevalent in Korea and Japan. They tend to go with the more Teddy bear look. You can check them out on youtube - they are very impressive. Check out Sawol the SPOO (Korean language with English subtitles). I'd be very cautious about purchasing a dog from Korea unless you can visit/verify the breeder. Pet ownership has exploded in Korea over the last 10 years, especially in purebred dogs. There are a lot of unscrupulous breeders out to make a quick buck. That's not to say there aren't quality breeders there, as I'm sure there are. The Korean government has begun cracking down on operations like this as well irresponsible owners. There's a huge rescue movement in Korea because of all the problems. You may be able to find a wonderful rescue if you like. My wife is from Korea and we visit often. There are several Dog training and rescue related shows on Korean TV - like Trainer Kang (the Korea Caesar Milan). Good luck finding your pup.


Thank you for the insight! I did also believe it had something to do with grooming as well.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

@FloofyPoodle - do you have a dog from Korea?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

mandy1010 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would love to hear anyone insight on whether there is a credible difference between poodles that are from Korea vs Canada/America. I have heard from a few people that poodles from Korea have shorter snouts, teddy bear looks and smaller legs etc, i don't really know if there is actually any truth to these claims as its hard for me to figure out. if anyone knows that would be great i would appreciate it the insight and input.
> 
> - thank you to everyone in this group, i love reading everyone advice and opinions been a huge help in finding a puppy.


I see no reason to purchase a dog from Korea when there are so many nice ones in Canada and the US. I would be willing to bet that there is a reputable poodle breeder near you.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

mandy1010 said:


> I have heard from a few people that poodles from Korea have shorter snouts, teddy bear looks and smaller legs etc


Wherever a poodle may be from, those descriptions are not to the breed standard, which is very similar internationally.

The AKC breed standard describes the muzzle to be "long, straight and fine, with a slight chiseling under the eyes. Strong without lippiness. The chin definite enough to preclude snippiness. Major fault: lack of chin."

"Proportion: To insure the desirable squarely built appearance, the length of the body measured from the breastbone to the point of the rump approximates the height from the highest point of the shoulders to the ground.
Substance: Bone and muscle of both forelegs and hind legs are in proportion to size of dog.









In fact, shorter legs in poodles are likely a genetic mutation which may develop into a very serious medical condition affecting the spine and vertebrae. 

Correct leg length allows a poodle to move like this:





And the Teddy Bear is simply the face fur grown out


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Correct leg length allows a poodle to move like this:


I loved watching this video. This is how Winnie walks and I love their upright springiness. It's so distinct and different to all the other dogs I see on our walks.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Raindrops and Misha are quite the pair


----------



## mandy1010 (Feb 13, 2021)

Johanna said:


> I see no reason to purchase a dog from Korea when there are so many nice ones in Canada and the US. I would be willing to bet that there is a reputable poodle breeder near you.





Rose n Poos said:


> Wherever a poodle may be from, those descriptions are not to the breed standard, which is very similar internationally.
> 
> The AKC breed standard describes the muzzle to be "long, straight and fine, with a slight chiseling under the eyes. Strong without lippiness. The chin definite enough to preclude snippiness. Major fault: lack of chin."
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your input!


----------

